
WhiteStorm TypeScript Boilerplate – A starter kit for crafting 3D applications - alex2401
https://github.com/WhitestormJS/whitestorm-typescript-boilerplate
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
nickthemagicman
Really cool drool worthy project. The amount of js libraries and tools is
hilarious though.

------
tarr11
Can someone explain how whitestormjs is "react-like"?

Is there some sort of virtual Dom for threejs that gets updated?

~~~
thejmazz
not at the moment. there is discussion to ensure our component API behaves
somewhat expectedly as a react dev might expect - but it is still different.
see [0]

that being said, we are experimenting with how to bring react-like (i.e. pure
functional components with local state, and global state with redux)
development to 3D (as you can see with this starter kit)

[0]:
[https://github.com/WhitestormJS/whitestorm.js/issues/223](https://github.com/WhitestormJS/whitestorm.js/issues/223)

